# diesel fuel as hog bait?



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

I have heard that diesel soaked corn makes good hog bait that other animals won't touch. Can hogs really stomach this stuff unharmed?


----------



## VA HEAD HUNTER (Aug 27, 2006)

hell if ivory soap and wd40 works for catfish then why not diesel fuel for hogs lol


----------



## TimTx (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had luck using diesel soaked corn. Make sure you drain the corn and don't cause puddling. Baited my hog trap with it for years. Prior to moving to Diesel, we had a bad problem of catching dear and calves in our traps. Not anymore.


----------



## ozdog (Jan 3, 2004)

30-30 said:


> I have heard that diesel soaked corn makes good hog bait that other animals won't touch. Can hogs really stomach this stuff unharmed?


Diesel corn...It's not just for breakfast anymore!


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

I Use Hog Wild


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

There are better options than using diesel. Would you eat a hog thats been munching on Diesel soaked corn?ukey: It would also do environmental damage to your area. I bait with left over resturant food, old unsold breads from bakerys and fruits like coconut, mangos, avacados. That way the hogs fatten up a little and make for good eating.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

j3dgu said:


> There are better options than using diesel. Would you eat a hog thats been munching on Diesel soaked corn?ukey: It would also do environmental damage to your area. I bait with left over resturant food, old unsold breads from bakerys and fruits like coconut, mangos, avacados. That way the hogs fatten up a little and make for good eating.


I am really thinking about a bait for a trap, and I don't want to catch ***** every night. But that sounds like great bait for hunting!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

just sour your corn.... i've never had deer go after that...


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> just sour your corn.... i've never had deer go after that...


How bout *****? That's what I'm most worried about. I can't get deer to come to my corn anyway. :sad:


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow living in NY has made me realize how much I don't know...

We don't have hogs...
We don't have bait (legally)
Diesel is too expensive to use and

I have no Idea how to "sour corn" or what you mean for that matter.

I gotta move south


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

cwa1104sab said:


> I have no Idea how to "sour corn" or what you mean for that matter.



You just add water and let the corn begin to rot. ukey:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

never had many problems... but i usually put another trap close by with sardines and cat food in it... that usually takes care of the problem... cause they'll go after the sardines before corn anyday of the week..


----------



## ksfarmboy (Jul 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> just sour your corn.... i've never had deer go after that...


works great on catfish too............:wink:


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Looooooooooooookkkkk*

diesel has nothing to do with bait, oil works great to. pour some on a pinetree or in a hog woller...they want it all over them because it kills the parisites that eat at there skin. They will absolutly tear an area up were you put out oil or diesel by visiting it a couple times a day to lay or rub against it.


----------



## Rancho Loco (Jul 11, 2006)

If you have any brew-pubs nearby, the spent grain mash is like crack to pigs.


----------



## retiredhunter (Oct 31, 2007)

what about corn in 5 gal bucket...then adding BEER to let it soak in??

Heard it works...don't know....


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

I prefer anti-freeze. :zip:


----------



## Rancho Loco (Jul 11, 2006)

retiredhunter said:


> what about corn in 5 gal bucket...then adding BEER to let it soak in??
> 
> Heard it works...don't know....


Throw in some sugar - get it to ferment...The pigs will tear it up. :darkbeer:


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

I bait my hogs with a 16 ounce ribeye and some sweet talkin'..:mg:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

cwa1104sab said:


> Wow living in NY has made me realize how much I don't know...
> 
> We don't have hogs...
> We don't have bait (legally)
> ...



I was thinking the same thing :darkbeer:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Rancho Loco said:


> If you have any brew-pubs nearby, the spent grain mash is like crack to pigs.


Chickens love it too.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've heard if you filter it thru a loaf of bread you can.......wait... maybe that was
paint thinner!:mg:


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

buckpro85 said:


> diesel has nothing to do with bait, oil works great to. pour some on a pinetree or in a hog woller...they want it all over them because it kills the parisites that eat at there skin. They will absolutly tear an area up were you put out oil or diesel by visiting it a couple times a day to lay or rub against it.


That's what I've heard too. Also heard of soaking a gunny sack with it and wiring it to a tree and they'll rub on that.


----------



## kingfish008 (Oct 27, 2007)

I hang a rag soaked in diesel in a trap and it works great, it also keeps most of it off the ground. For some reason the hogs like it because of the smell and I have also heard it helps keep the ticks off of them.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Snood Slapper said:


> That's what I've heard too. Also heard of soaking a gunny sack with it and wiring it to a tree and they'll rub on that.


 Soak a burlap sack in oil, diesel, or kerosene and wrap it too a tree. They'll rub it down. I've also had them rub telephone poles b/c of the kerosene to get rid of the ticks, etc.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

*I believe it, but it wouldn't be my first choice.*

On a side note, bears go crazy over motor oil. Talking to a farmer when I was elk hunting, he said he couldin't keep the bears from getting at his oil, and his round-up(stupid bears)I also had a 32 oz. bottle of dead down wind that I left at my stand consumed by a bear.


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

Rancho Loco said:


> If you have any *brew-pubs* nearby, the spent grain mash is like crack to pigs.





retiredhunter said:


> what about corn in 5 gal bucket...then adding *BEER *to let it soak in??
> 
> Heard it works...don't know....


And if they get drunk enough, you can just knock 'em in the head!:mg::wink:

Jim


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

So, diesel cannot harm the hogs? Whether rubbing or eating? I will be live trapping the hogs to sell, so I don't want to hurt them in any way.


----------



## TimTx (Jan 4, 2008)

buckpro85 said:


> diesel has nothing to do with bait, oil works great to. pour some on a pinetree or in a hog woller...they want it all over them because it kills the parisites that eat at there skin. They will absolutly tear an area up were you put out oil or diesel by visiting it a couple times a day to lay or rub against it.


That's phenomenal. I have not heard this before. Makes sense, though.

And at $100 a barrel, cost effective, too!


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

30-30 said:


> So, diesel cannot harm the hogs? Whether rubbing or eating? I will be live trapping the hogs to sell, so I don't want to hurt them in any way.


It will not harm them.....We do it all the time.....and eat them.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

TimTx said:


> That's phenomenal. I have not heard this before. Makes sense, though.
> 
> And at $100 a barrel, cost effective, too!


you hit it there! with all the money we dumo into hunting and equipment, licenses, etc, etc. the last things I want to do is bait them with GAS! with it being $3.?? a gallon it is rediculous!


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was told that you just pour the diesel on the ground and the hogs will come to it.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

You guys complaining about the cost of using fuels, I'm not getting it. I don't think it's like you have to pour 5 galllons out, is it?. I would imagine 2-4 quarts soaked through the rag or rubbed on whatever would do. You're just after the smell to bring them in, and trying to get the smell to last as long as possble for the lure by soaking something with it, aren't you?


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

I've used beer and butter milk on corn. I know some guys that do use diesel. And as for being cost effective, why don't some of you take a look at what you spend on a gallon of deer attractant. You don't use a 55 gal. drum of diesel when you add it to corn, just enough to add the smell to it and make the deer not want it. If it'll keep deer from going into a trap, use it.
I don't guess some on here have seen what a deer looks like thats been caught in a hog trap.


----------



## kingfish008 (Oct 27, 2007)

The cost of the fuel is very little when using Diesel as an attractant. All you need is a rag soaked in the fuel which is not very much. 1 gallon at $3 something a gallon will last a very long time, and besides I have yet to see another attractant that works better for that price. Although I would try to avoid putting diesel directly on the ground though because it will stay there for quite a while.


----------



## BowHntr72 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Diesel Fuel*

Take a Carpet Reminets and Tack it to a nearby Tree close to your Trap and soak it with Fuel or Oils and Bait your trap and watch the result. Use Grape Kool Aid or Jello. The carpet the hogs will rub against it and it will coat their fur so it will kill the bugs on them and stop others from coming on. :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> On a side note, bears go crazy over motor oil. Talking to a farmer when I was elk hunting, he said he couldin't keep the bears from getting at his oil, and his round-up(stupid bears)I also had a 32 oz. bottle of dead down wind that I left at my stand consumed by a bear.


Thats because the stuff smells like bacon


----------

